# Firmware: Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II USM v.1.0.7



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 5, 2020)

> Canon has released new firmware for the Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II USM which fixes an issue with the IS jumping.
> *Firmware Version 1.0.7 incorporates the following fix.*
> 
> Fixes a phenomenon, in rare cases, the IS mechanism may cause the image to jump.
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## liv_img (Nov 5, 2020)

The update gives me ERR 70 trying to update with a 5D-IV :-( I tried with two different SD SanDisk cards formatted in camera (SDXC II Extreme Pro 64GB and SDXC I Extreme Pro 512GB).

I had to reset the camera putting out the battery to recover the camera functions.

SOLVED 7 nov: I tried again with an old SD card (SanDisk Extreme Pro SD HC I 16 GB) and the firmware update worked flawlessly.


----------



## Bert63 (Nov 5, 2020)

I've never seen this one - anyone have any experience with it?


----------



## bbasiaga (Nov 5, 2020)

I just got this lens off the used market.....can I even update the firmware with my 5D3? 

-Brian


----------



## AlanF (Nov 5, 2020)

bbasiaga said:


> I just got this lens off the used market.....can I even update the firmware with my 5D3?
> 
> -Brian


I have taken many, many 10s of 1000s of shots with 3 copies of the lens on several Canon bodies with 0.0 problems. I am pretty sure you could upgrade on the 5DIII, but don't upgrade unless you have to - if it works, don't fix it.


----------



## Bishop80 (Nov 5, 2020)

liv_img said:


> The update gives me ERR 70 trying to update with a 5D-IV :-( I tried with two different SD cards.
> 
> I had to reset the camera putting out the battery to recover the camera functions.


Thankfully mine updated ok, from an M6 Mark II.


----------



## Bishop80 (Nov 5, 2020)

bbasiaga said:


> I just got this lens off the used market.....can I even update the firmware with my 5D3?


When was the 5D Mark III released... in March 2012?


----------



## bbasiaga (Nov 5, 2020)

Bishop80 said:


> When was the 5D Mark III released... in March 2012?
> View attachment 193844


Yes, sometime in 2012. So I guess it has the capability. Never done it before. 

Also, just occurred to me that I could maybe do it with the M50 as well.

-Brian


----------



## ehouli (Nov 6, 2020)

I had one of the first copies of this lens and I always had issues with the IS jumping and dust behind the front lens. 

I sold it and switched to a prime lens, but Canon really took long to figure out the issues.


----------



## bbasiaga (Nov 6, 2020)

So yeah, the 5D3 does have the ability to flash the firmware on lenses. You don't see it until you open the menu item for the camera firmware, and then its there. Now I know. Still probably going to follow the advice that since mine is not broken, I won't fix it. 

-Brian


----------



## Jean (Nov 6, 2020)

The upgrade was successfull on my lens, used with a 6D mkii .
It took about one minute to complete.


----------



## slclick (Nov 6, 2020)

The EF line still getting love, it's good for us Non RF folx


----------



## HeavyPiper (Nov 6, 2020)

Guess I should up load this as I like to keep my stuff up to date.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 6, 2020)

slclick said:


> The EF line still getting love, it's good for us Non RF folx


I think the update is for using it on the R5.


----------



## slclick (Nov 7, 2020)

AlanF said:


> I think the update is for using it on the R5.


Well, like the above posters, mine works flawlessly on my 5D3. However, please share your source, I have not seen any particular body mentioned in the few places who announced it such as TDP.


----------



## HeavyPiper (Nov 7, 2020)

I haven't seen any problems with this lens mounted on my 6D Mark II, so I to am wanting to know if this a problem with the R system bodies. Of course I'm planing on getting the R5 down the road.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 7, 2020)

slclick said:


> Well, like the above posters, mine works flawlessly on my 5D3. However, please share your source, I have not seen any particular body mentioned in the few places who announced it such as TDP.


As I posted earlier, my copies have had 0.0 problems on 10s and 10s of thousands of shots on a variety of bodies. There are reports on forums of IS jumping of the 400mm DO II and other lenses on the R5, which is why I suspect the upgrade is directed there.


----------



## msanil (Nov 7, 2020)

Can I update this firmware with eos m50 mirrorless?


----------



## HeavyPiper (Nov 7, 2020)

Just updated my lens, seems to work just find.


----------



## msanil (Nov 7, 2020)

HeavyPiper said:


> Just updated my lens, seems to work just find.


Did u update using * 6D? O wanted to know whether I can update it with my eos m50, a mirrorless camera*


----------



## HeavyPiper (Nov 7, 2020)

msanil said:


> Did u update using * 6D? O wanted to know whether I can update it with my eos m50, a mirrorless camera*


I used my 6D mk II


----------



## HUFRAM (Nov 8, 2020)

liv_img said:


> The update gives me ERR 70 trying to update with a 5D-IV :-( I tried with two different SD SanDisk cards formatted in camera (SDXC II Extreme Pro 64GB and SDXC I Extreme Pro 512GB).
> 
> I had to reset the camera putting out the battery to recover the camera functions.
> 
> SOLVED 7 nov: I tried again with an old SD card (SanDisk Extreme Pro SD HC I 16 GB) and the firmware update worked flawlessly.


I got the some issue (ERR 70 when updating with a 5D mark iii) and solved it with the same card on a 5Ds: strange enough as I never got any trouble in updating lens or reflex firmwares


----------



## JPAZ (Nov 8, 2020)

Anyone update the firmware using an R5 / RP / R6 with an adapter? I have not yet given this lens a workout on the RF -Adapter mount but it is a great lens that will see use for a while. I am not ready to get the RF 100-500 yet.


----------



## jabird56 (Nov 13, 2020)

I did the update today using my EOS 70D. It was an interesting day to say the least,...luckily I had the BG-E14 battery grip with 2 fully charged batteries in it. I started the update and it was at 98% completed when I had to leave due to an emergency regarding a friend. I got back 7 hours later and it was still at 98%. At this point I called CANON CPS for assistance. He said take the battery tray out to stop the process and then put it back in and check the battery status, one was at 0% and the other was at 23%. Again I pulled the pack out and replaced those batteries with two new fully charged batteries, turned the camera on and checked firmware status, and the update had completed. Apparently on a RARE occasion the display gets "hung up" even though the update function did complete.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 13, 2020)

JPAZ said:


> Anyone update the firmware using an R5 / RP / R6 with an adapter? I have not yet given this lens a workout on the RF -Adapter mount but it is a great lens that will see use for a while. I am not ready to get the RF 100-500 yet.


I just updated the 400mm DO II using the adapter on the R5, which is the same process - it was simple and fast. I haven’t done it on the 100-400mm II yet as no problems with it after 5000 shots.


----------

